# Wer kann mir da BITTE BITTE helfen



## Lillymaus (4. November 2004)

Hallo euch allen,

 hab da mal eine Frage und och hoffe, dass mir da auch jemand helfen kann. Ich habe ein Bild von mir. Das habe ich auch mal angehängt. Da möchte ich gerne, dass ich da nur allein da bin also ohne dem Hintergrund währe das denn möglich und unten sollte die mit einem Effekt stehen     

 Exclusive Fotostory      

 Kann mir da jemand helfen das umzusetzen? Ich komme da einfach nicht weiter :-(     

 Liebe Grüße,  Lilly


----------



## Dark_Fighter (4. November 2004)

Wer währe mit h schreibt ist dämlich. 
Und es gibt hier eine Suche wäre vielleicht mal Sinnvoll die Suche zu nutzen, dann finden man z.B. http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=149983&highlight=freistellen .

Dann formuliert mal deutsch Sätze dann kann man dir das mit dem Effekt auch noch beantworten bzw. erkläre es genauer.


----------



## Lillymaus (4. November 2004)

Hallo,

 OKOK ist ja schon gut. Den Link von dir das kenne ich schon. Aber wenn ich das versuche dann habe ich da immer so Kanten und alles drin und das soll eben nicht sein. 

 Mit den Effekten meine ich: Einfach eine schöne Schrift was zu Karneval passt und dann das drunter was ich geschrieben habe.

 Gruß Lilly


----------



## BSA (4. November 2004)

Versuchs mal hiermit:

http://forum.jswelt.de/showthread.php?t=19070

bei der Schrift musst du halt irgendwie kreativ sein. Wenn du noch fragen hast einfach posten oder PN.

P.S.: Süßes Bild


----------



## Dark_Fighter (4. November 2004)

Bei den meisten Sachen muss man halt mit dem Radirgummi noch die Feinarbeit machen.


----------



## Boromir (4. November 2004)

Hallo Lilly,

freistellen von Menschen und im Besonderen Frauen mit langen Haaren, ist eine Wissenschaft für sich. Dort werden bestimmte Kanäle ausgewählt und jede Menge Schnickschnack. Ich hab das auf einer Schulungs CD, ist mir aber zu kompliziert.
Ich hab's mal auf die Schnelle gemacht, hoffe das reicht dir.

Boromir


----------



## Ben Ben (4. November 2004)

Sieht doch gut aus nur die hand etwas nach stargate


----------



## X-trOn (4. November 2004)

Hi:

Also: das bild das du angehängt hast is ziemlich klein (300x200) Ich stells dir gern frei weil ich momentan Präsenzdienst hab und ziiiiiiieeeemlich viel zeit hab. nur wenn das ein Foto is dann hats norm eine höhere Auflösung, und dann bräuchte ich das original, falls du das haben willst.

Kannst das aber auch selber machen, is net schwer. einfach in den Quickmask Modus (STRG+Q) wechseln und alles anmalen was du nicht haben willst, dann zurück in den normalen modus, und auf entf drücken, und fertig is dein Bild.

Wennst mehr wissen willst dan postest halt nochamal.

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## Male (4. November 2004)

Auf photoshoptutorials.de ist ein Tutorial zum freistellen von Haaren. Das Tutorial ist aber auch sehr gut zur allgemeinen Freistellung von Objekten.

Hier der Link: klickst du


----------



## Boromir (4. November 2004)

Hallo Male,

die Methode mag für Bilder mit einem Einfarbigen Hintergrund Ok sein, aber wenn der Hintergrund strukturiert ist oder sich noch andere Objekte  dort befinden dann ist schluss mit lustig.

Boromir


----------



## Male (4. November 2004)

Also ich hab das schon relativ oft mit verschiedenen Objekten im Hintergrund versucht und sah auch meistens immer gut aus.
Vielleicht muss man ein- zweimal üben aber dann klappt es eigentlich einigermaßen.


----------



## Senfdose (4. November 2004)

ich arbeite bei solch heiklen Objekten immer mit mehreren Ebenen um mir ein bessers Bild vom freizustellenden Objekt machen zu können kehre ich das Bild als Negativ um und spiele mit Kontrast  Einstellungen und wende den Extrahiernfilter an aber wie Boro schon sagt wenn das freizustellende Objekt mit dem Hintergrund verschwimmt ist Schluss  mit Lustig.







*weiterführend hier Klicken*


----------



## FoRi (17. November 2004)

Etwas unscharf das Foto. Sowas bekommen meine Models garnicht erst in die Hand.


----------



## cereal (4. Januar 2005)

@ FoRi / Dark_Fighter
Mann, seid nicht so herablassend. Nicht jeder ist SO perfekt.

@Lilly
Der Link-Tipp von Male ist sehr gut und durchaus auch für PS-Laien nachzuvollziehen


----------

